# Urdu: Oblique forms of some nouns



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

Would like to clarify some issues in grammer. Correct the following:

with difficulties - mushkilaaton se
from duties - faraayazon se 
in words - alfaazon mein 
things - aashiyaan
about these things - in aashiyon ke baare

Thanks!


----------



## omlick

with difficulties I would spell mushkilo.n se  (mushkil = difficulty, problem)  also mushkil se can sometimes mean "barely" depending on context.
things = chiize.n (chiiz - thing in Hindi-Urdu)

chiizo.n ke baare me.n  = about these things


----------



## Alfaaz

> with difficulties - mushkilaaton se *(either mushkilaat se or mushkiloN se)
> *from duties - faraayazon se  *(either "faraaiz se" or "farzon se")
> *in words - alfaazon mein  *(either "alfaaz mein" or "lafzon mein")
> *things - aashiyaan  *( "ashyaa"; "ashyaa-e-khor-o-nosh" supplies/things of eating and drinking)
> *about these things - in aashiyon ke baare *("in ashyaa ke baare mein/muta'liq")*



(Not an expert on grammar in Urdu, but...) this question deals with pluralization:



In Urdu, a person can either use the Hindi/Prakrit/Sanskrit pluralization forms or the Arabic/Persian/Urdu pluralization methods;
All the words you ask about above are the Arabic plurals, which remain the same regardless of how they are being used in a sentence.
Another point: Arabic/Persian/Urdu style plurals are usually formed only with Arabic/Urdu origin words....



The Hindi style plurals are formed with the singular form of the word only; can be used with mostly all words (regardless of derivation: Arabic, Persian, Hindi, Sanskrit, even English: injection-on, minute-on, etc.)

As mentioned in another thread, mistakes like these can be heard sometimes or even often (now) in Hindi television and films: a good example to illustrate the grammar question above would be: 


In Main aur Ms. Khanna, Kareena Kapoor has a dialogue something like: "iska matlab hai tum mere jazbaaton se khelte aaye ho?"
 

The singular form of the word is: جَذْبَہ/jazbah (derived from Arabic)
The Hindi style plural would be: جذبوں or جذبے "jazbon or jazbe"; In the sentence above "jazbon" could work...
 
The Arabic plural would be: جَذْبات / "jazbaat"
The sentence above would be: "Iska matlab hai tum mere jazbaat se khelte aaye ho?"
Notice how the word doesn't change: you don't need to add the _-oon _or _-aaey _



_
Edit: just realized omlick also replied; yes, you can also use cheezen in place of ashyaa._


----------



## BP.

Your phrases lpv would be fine if you had used singular forms. Or follow the great explanation Alfaaz has provided.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

So, using the Hindi style of plurals, 'lafz' remain as 'lafz' or is it 'lafzein', without any post-position. Same for 'farz', does it become 'farzein' or still 'farz' according to the Hindi system?

Thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

lafz_puchnevala said:


> So, using the Hindi style of plurals, 'lafz' remain as 'lafz' or is it 'lafzein', without any post-position. Same for 'farz', does it become 'farzein' or still 'farz' according to the Hindi system?
> 
> Thanks!




The style is not "Hindi". Both Urdu and Hindi share the grammar of khaRii-bolii.

lafz/farz remain as lafz/farz in the direct case, just like shabd/dharm remain shabd/dharm

In the oblique case we will have lafzoN se, farzoN kaa, shabdoN se, dharmoN kaa


----------



## Alfaaz

> The style is not "Hindi". Both Urdu and Hindi share the grammar of khaRii-bolii.



Sorry about that confusing usage! As I stated previously, not good at explaining grammar!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

So, it seems that for Perso-Arabic words, feminine plural forms that Hindi uses cannot be applied...


----------



## Alfaaz

> So, it seems that for Perso-Arabic words, feminine plural forms that Hindi uses cannot be applied...



Not necessarily: عمارت i'maarat; عِمارَتیں i'maaratein; building; buildings;


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Ok, then I would have to urge all of you guys who reply to my posts to say if the word in question is masculine or feminine...


----------



## Alfaaz

imaarat hoti hai (feminine)


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Haha...Was referring to the words I post in the future. Thanks anyway


----------



## tonyspeed

Alfaaz said:


> As mentioned in another thread,* mistakes* like these can be heard sometimes or even often (now) in Hindi television and films: a good example to illustrate the grammar question above would be:
> 
> 
> In Main aur Ms. Khanna, Kareena Kapoor has a dialogue something like: "iska matlab hai tum mere jazbaaton se khelte aaye ho?"
> 
> 
> The singular form of the word is: جَذْبَہ/jazbah (derived from Arabic)
> The Hindi style plural would be: جذبوں or جذبے "jazbon or jazbe"; In the sentence above "jazbon" could work..._._



To my knowledge, Hindi no longer uses the singular _jazbaah_, only _jazbaat_. But I am not completely sure. Also, to my knowledge oN is also added for all plural obliques; Therefore, one can also say _haalaatoN_. Plural oblique form would be_ jazbaatoN_ in Hindi.


----------



## Alfaaz

> To my knowledge, Hindi no longer uses the singular _jazbaah_, only _jazbaat_. But I am not completely sure. Also, to my knowledge oN is also added for all plural obliques; Therefore, one can also say _haalaatoN_. Plural oblique form would be_ jazbaatoN_ in Hindi.



Interesting! Thanks for the information! (but this would be wrong in Urdu....right?)


----------



## Qureshpor

tonyspeed said:


> To my knowledge, Hindi no longer uses the singular _jazbaah_, only _jazbaat_. But I am not completely sure. Also, to my knowledge oN is also added for all plural obliques; Therefore, one can also say _haalaatoN_. Plural oblique form would be_ jazbaatoN_ in Hindi.



I typed जज़्बा on the net and there were plenty of returns.


----------



## Abdullah_Qureshi

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to clarify some issues in grammer. Correct the following:
> 
> with difficulties - mushkilaaton se
> from duties - faraayazon se
> in words - alfaazon mein
> things - aashiyaan
> about these things - in aashiyon ke baare
> 
> Thanks!


THIS ALL FROM INTERNET HOPE YOU GET SOME ILLUMINATION ON YOUR QUESTION.
حروفِ ربط اور امالہ
*چھلی نشست میں ہم نے اِس لسانی نظریے کا ذکر کیا تھا کہ اُردو اور ہندی کے حروفِ ربط ( نے، سے، پر، کو، تک وغیرہ) زمانۂ قدیم میں اسم کا جزو ہوتے تھے اور اسم کی حالت کا پتہ دیتے تھے۔ اس سلسلے میں ہم نے لاطینی اور سنسکرت کی کچھ مثالیں بھی دی تھیں۔*
جدید اُردو اور ہندی میں اسم کی حالت ( کیس) کا کلاسیکی تصوّر کافی حد تک ختم ہو چُکا ہے البتہ حروفِ ربط، اسم کی مختلف حالتوں کا پتہ دینے کے لیے ضرور استعمال ہوتے ہیں۔ اُردو میں ان کی صورتِ حال کچھ اس طرح ہے:
حالتِ فاعلی: ’ نے ‘ مثلاً اسلم نے کھانا کھایا۔ 
نئے قواعد نویس ’ نے ‘ کو فاعلی کی بجائے حالتِ آلی کی علامت قرار دیتے ہیں جو کہ درست بھی ہے لیکن یہ الگ بحث ہے۔
حالتِ مفعولی: ’ کو‘ اسلم کو بُلاؤ، کُتے کو مارو 
حالتِ طوری: ’ سے‘ کمرے سے باہر جائیے۔ میں اسلم سے بات کروں گا۔ 
حالتِ ظرفی: میں، پر، اوپر، کےاوپر۔ کُرسی پر کتاب پڑی ہے۔ شہر پرعذاب نازل ہوا۔ گھر میں کون ہے؟ 
حالتِ اضافی: کا، کے، کی۔ مثلاً اسلم کا جوتا، آپ کی کُرسی، بادشاہ کےدرباری۔ 
اُردو کے قواعد نویسوں میں مولوی عبدالحق، ڈاکٹر ابواللیث صدیقی اور ڈاکٹر شوکت سبزواری نے اُردو اسم کی حالتوں پر مفصل بحث کی ہے اور اس نظریے سے اتفاق کیا ہے کہ اُردو میں حروفِ ربط کا مطالعہ ہی بُنیادی اہمیت رکھتا ہے اور اسم کی حالتیں اب قصّۂ پارینہ بن چُکی ہیں۔ 
حروفِ ربط کی مکمل ترین فہرست ہمیں جان ٹی پلیٹس کی ’ہندوستانی گرامر‘ میں ملتی ہے۔ اِن میں سے کچھ حروف اب متروک ہو چُکے ہیں تاہم یہاں پلیٹس کی پوری فہرست درج کی جا رہی ہے:
بِنا، پر، تک، تئیں، سُدھاں، سمیت، سے، کر، کو، کے، لیئے، میں، باہر، بغیر، پار، پاس، پیچھے، تلے، موافق، آگے، اوپر، بھروسے، بھل، بیچ، پرے، ساتھ، سامنے، سِرے، سنگ، کنے، مارے، نیچے، ہاتھ، ہاں، اندر، برابر، جز، روبرو، سپرد، گرد، چوگرد، نذدیک، باوجود، باوصف، بجائے، بجز، برخلاف، برعکس، درپے، درپیش، درمیان، باعث، بدلے، بعد، حوالے، خلاف، ذریعے، ذمے، سوا، سوائے، علاوہ، عوض، قبل، قریب، لائق، متعلق، مشابہ، مطابق، بدون، بغیر، مابین، ماتحت، بابت، بدولت، جانب، خاطر، معرفت، نسبت۔
جیسا کہ آپ دیکھ سکتے ہیں پلیٹس نے وقت، مقام، ارادے، شرط، علت اور مقابلے کو بیان کرنے والے حروف بھی اس فہرست میں شامل کر لیے ہیں کیونکہ اُس کے ذہن میں یورپی گرامر کی اصطلاح ’پوسٹ پوزیشن‘ تھی۔ ہم یہاں حروفِ ربط کے مطالعے کو مندرجہ ذیل حروف تک محدود رکھیں گے:
نے / سے / پر / تک / کو / میں / کا ۔ کے ۔ کی 
یہ حروف جب کسی اسم کے بعد آتے ہیں تو بعض حالات میں اُن اسماء کی شکلیں بدل جاتی ہیں چنانچہ اِن حروف کو حروفِ عاملہ یا حروفِ مُغیرّہ بھی کہتے ہیں یعنی تغیّر پیدا کرنے والے حروف، تو آئیے تغیّر کی چند صورتوں پر غور کرتے ہیں۔
’ آ ‘ کی آواز پر ختم ہونے والے اسماء کے بعد اگر مندرجہ بالا حروف میں سے کوئی آجائے تو ’ آ ‘ کی اختتامی آواز ’ ے‘ میں بدل جاتی ہے۔ مثال کے طورپہ ’لڑکا‘ کے بعد اگر نے / سے / پر / تک / کو / میں / کا وغیرہ آ جائیں تو لڑکا کی شکل تبدیل ہو کر ’ لڑکے‘ بن جائے گی:
لڑکے نے کہا، لڑکے سے کہو، لڑکے پر بھروسہ کرو، لڑکے تک بات نہ پہنچے، لڑکے کو بلاؤ، لڑکے میں کیا خرابی ہے اور لڑکے کا نام کیا ہے وغیرہ۔ ظاہر ہے یہاں صرف ایک لڑکے کی بات ہو رہی ہے لیکن اُس کی شکل لڑکا سے بدل کر لڑکے ہو گئی ہے۔ اس طرح کی تبدیلی کو اصطلاح میں ’امالہ‘ کہتے ہیں۔ 
امالے کی کچھ اور مثالیں دیکھیئے:
کالا بُرقعہ کس کا ہے، کالے بُرقعے میں کون ہے؟
یہ رقعہ اُس کو دے دو، اِس رُقعے میں ایک ضروری بات لکھی ہے۔
ہر ذرہ چمک رہا ہے، ہر ذرے کی چمک قابلِ دید ہے۔
میرا حصّہ فوراً مجھے دے دو، میرے حصّے کو کوئی ہاتھ نہ لگائے۔ 
اِن مثالوں سے یہ بات بھی واضح ہو جانی چاہیئے کہ امالے کے لئے بُنیادی اصول صوتیاتی ہے یعنی اسم کے آخر میں ’ آ ‘ کی آواز ہونی چاہیئے جو کہ ا لف کے علاوہ گول ہ اور ع سے بھی پیدا ہو سکتی ہے مثلاً ذرہ اور بُرقع۔ 
دوسرا نکتہ یہ سامنے آیا کہ اسم کے ساتھ اگر صفت بھی ’ آ ‘ کی آواز پر ختم ہو رہی ہو ساتھ ہی اُس کا بھی امالہ ہو جاتاہے مثلاً کالا موٹا بکرا بہت تنگ کرتا ہے لیکن امالے کے بعد کہیں گے: کالے موٹے بکرے نے بہت تنگ کیا۔ 
اُردو کے معروف شاعر جوش ملیح آبادی کے بارے میں قصّہ مشہور ہے کہ انہوں نے اپنے مہمان سے پوچھا ’ اتنی رات گئے آپ کہاں سے آئے ہیں‘ مہمان نے جواب دیا ’پونا سے آیا ہوں‘ زبان کی اس غلطی پر جوش صاحب غُصّے میں آگئے اور طنز سے پوچھا ’ اچھا تو کیا گھوڑا پر آئے ہیں؟‘ 
جوش صاحب مہمان کو یہ باور کرانا چاہتے تھے کہ پونا کا لفظ ’ آ ‘ کی آواز پر ختم ہو رہا ہے چنانچہ اس کا امالہ کرنا ضروری ہے اور درست جملہ یوں ہو گا کہ پُونے سے آیا ہوں۔ 
لیکن یہ اُردو قواعد کا کوئی مستند اصول نہیں ہے کیونکہ چند قواعد نویس مقامات کے ناموں کو امالے سے مبرّا قرار دیتے ہیں۔ اصل میں امالے کا تصوّر عربی قواعد سے ہمارے یہاں آیا ہے اور ہم اس کا اطلاق عربی جیسی قطعیّت کے ساتھ اُردو میں نہیں کر سکتے چنانچہ ’ آ ‘ کو ’ے‘ میں بدلنے کے عمومی اصول کے ساتھ ساتھ ہمیں کئی طرح کی مُستثنیات سے بھی واسطہ پڑتا ہے جِن کا مختصر احوال یہ ہے:
اوّل: رشتہ ظاہر کرنے والے الفاظ مثلاً ابّا، چچا، تایا، نانا، دادا، پھوپھا وغیرہ
دوئم: ہندی سے آنے والے کچھ الفاظ مثلاً دیوتا، داتا، راجہ، دُلہا وغیرہ
سوئم: فارسی سے آنے والے کچھ الفاظ مثلاً خُدا، دریا، آشنا، بابا، سیما، پارسا، دانا، بینا وغیرہ۔
چہارم: عربی سے آنے والے کچھ الفاظ مثلاً اللہ، ارتقا، التوا، استغنا، اخفا، (چُھپانا) اجرا، اغوا، افترا، طلا، افشا، مُدعا، صحرا اور مسیحا وغیرہ۔ 
مقامات کے ناموں کا مسئلہ مُتنازعہ ہے۔ اکثر قواعد نویس اور زبان داں مقامات کے ناموں کا امالہ کرتے ہیں چنانچہ کوئٹہ، پونا، اٹاوہ، سماسٹہ، اوکاڑہ، سرگودھا، چونڈہ، کاہنا کاچھا اور کمالیہ وغیرہ کے بعد اگر سے، پر، تک، کو وغیرہ کے حروفِ عاملہ آ جائیں تو مقامات کے یہ نام کوئٹے، پونے، اٹاوے، سمے سٹے، اوکاڑے، سرگودھے، چونڈے، کاہنے کاچھے، اور کمالیے میں بدل جاتے ہیں تاہم کچھ لوگ اِن ناموں کا امالہ پسند نہیں کرتے اور یوں کہتے ہیں:
’میں کوئٹہ سے آرہا ہوں، ذرا اوکاڑہ تک لے چلو‘۔
یہ اندازِ بیان ہمیں پسند نہ بھی آئے تو ہم اعتراض نہیں کر سکتے کیونکہ امالے کا اصول بہرحال ایک بیرونی تصّور ہے اور اس کا سو فیصد اطلاق ہماری زبان پر نہیں ہوتا۔ 
رشتہ داروں کے سلسلے میں بھی ہمیں اسی مخمصے سے واسطہ پڑتا ہے۔ اہلِ پنجاب اپنی روزمرہ گفتگو میں چونکہ نانا، دادا، تایا، چچا اور پھوپھا وغیرہ کا بھی امالہ کرتے ہیں چنانچہ اُردو لکھتے اور بولتے ہوئے بھی وہ اِن لفظوں کو امالے کی زد میں لے آتے ہیں، اسی لیے پنجاب کی اُردو میں دادے کی جوتیاں، نانے کی بیماری اور تائے کا لڑکا عام سننے کو ملتا ہے۔ 
بات پنجاب ہی پہ ختم نہیں ہو جاتی خود یُو۔ پی کے بعض حصّوں میں رشتے داری کے الفاظ جب مرکب شکل میں نمودار ہوتے ہیں تو اُن کے پہلے حصّے کا امالہ ہو جاتاہے جبکہ دوسرا حصّہ جوں کا توں رہتا ہے مثلاً:
دادے ابّا کو بلاؤ، تائے ابو نے عیدی نہیں بھیجی، نانے ابّا کو تنگ مت کرو
جب آپ حرفِ جار یاpostposition لگاتے ہیں تو کچھ noun ایسے ہوتے ہیں جن کی شکل بدل جاتی ہے۔
کچھ مثالیں دیکھیے:
سلسلہ سلسلے میں             کالا کالے پر                                                                    راستہ راستے بھر             شعلہ شعلے سے               معاملہ معاملے کا             حوالہ حوالے سے           روزہ روزے میں           جمعہ جمعے کو
سارا سارے کا سارا

ذرا غور سے دیکھیے تو ان تمام الفاظ میں دو باتیں آپ کو مشترک نظر آئیں گی۔ ایک یہ کہ یہ سب مذکرmasculine الفاظ ہیں۔ دوسرے یا تو ہ پر ختم ہوتے ہیں یا الف پر۔
تو اصول یہ مقرر ہوا کہ وہ مذکر الفاظ جو ہ پر یا الف پر ختم ہوتے ہیں ان کے بعدpostposition لگایا جائے تو ہ یا الف کو بدل کر ے کردیا جائے۔ لیکنfaminine الفاظ کو نہیں بدلا جاتا۔
اس تبدیلی کو امالہ لگانا کہتے ہیں۔


----------



## Abdullah_Qureshi

لیکن ذرا رکیے۔ گرامر نے اس سادہ اصول کو بھی یہ کہہ کر پیچیدہ بنا دیا ہے کہ بعض الفاظ پر یہ اصول لاگو نہیں ہوتا۔ وہ کونسے الفاظ ہیں:
دادا ، نانا، چچا، تایا، پھوپھا، بابا
ہمارے دادا کی چار اولادیں تھیں         میرے بھائی نے نانا سے جاکر کہا          چچا کے بعد گھر سونا سونا سا ہوگیا            اس کے تایا نے اس کی پرورش کی تھی    بابا نے جوتے پہنے اور گھر سے چل دیئیے
نوٹ: سالا کے ساتھ امالہ لگانا ضروری ہے:                       سالا سالے
یہ تو ہوئے رشتے جو امالہ سے مستثنیٰ ہیں لیکن ان کے علاوہ بھی بہت سے الفاظ ہیں جن کے ساتھ امالہ نہیں لگاتے:
خلا: خلا کے سفر سے جو دشوار تر ہے وہ مشرق کے بیت الخلا کا سفر ہے
رملہ: اسرائییلی بمبار طیارے نے رملہ پر گولہ باری کی

تو اصول یہ مقرر ہوا کہ وہ مذکر الفاظ جو ہ پر یا الف پر ختم ہوتے ہیں ان کے بعدpostposition لگایا جائے تو ہ یا الف کو بدل کر ے کردیا جائے۔ لیکنfaminine الفاظ کو نہیں بدلا جاتا۔اس کے علاوہ داد، نانا، چچا، تایا، بابا کو ے میں تبدیل نہیں کرتے۔ اور تھوڑے سے اور بھی الفاظ ہیں جو اس اصول سے مسثنیٰ ہیں۔
یہ تھےnoun جن کے بارے میں امالہ لگانے کا اصول ہمیں گرامر نے بتایا ہے۔ pronoun کی شکل بھیpostposition کی وجہ سے بدل جاتی ہے۔ لیکن فکر نہ کیجیے ۔ آپ کو یہ اصول پوری طرح معلوم ہے۔ یہاں صرف یاد دہانی کے لیے اسے دہرایا جارہا ہے۔
-------------------- نے --------------- سے-------------- کو----------------لیے
میں--------- میں نے-------- مجھ سے----------مجھ کو یا مجھے----------میرے لیے
تم----------- تم نے---------- تم سے-----------تم کو----------------------------- تمہارے لیے
آپ---------- آپ نے -------- آپ سے--------- آپ کو -----------------------------آپ کے لیے
وہ----------- اس نے--------- اس سے-------- اس کو یا اسے-----------------اس کے لیے
وہ /یہ----- انہوں نے---- ان سے--------- ان کو--------------------------------ان کے لیے
ہم----------- ہم نے----------- ہم سے--------- ہم کو یا ہمیں------------------ہمارے لیے
postpositionکے بارے میں جو اصول ہم نے دیکھے ان کو ایک بار پھر دہرا لیتے ہیں۔


حروفِ جار یعنی نے، میں، کو، پر، کا کی کے، کےبعد، سے وغیرہ ہمیشہ noun اور pronoun کے فوراّ بعد لگآئییے جائیں۔
وہ مذکر الفاظ جو ہ پر یا الف پر ختم ہوتے ہیں ان کے بعدpostposition لگایا جائے تو ہ یا الف کو بدل کر ے کردیا جائے۔ لیکنfaminine الفاظ کو نہیں بدلا جاتا۔اس کے علاوہ داد، نانا، چچا، تایا، بابا کو ے میں تبدیل نہیں کرتے۔ اور تھوڑے سے اور بھی الفاظ ہیں جو اس اصول سے مسثنیٰ ہیں۔
pronoun کی شکل بھیpostposition کی وجہ سے بدل جاتی ہے۔
انگریزی میں جمع یاplural کا معاملہ بہت سیدھا سادہ، آسان سا ہے یعنی ایک سے زیادہ noun یا adjective ہوں تو ان کی جمع بنا کر لکھا اور بولا جائے۔ کچھ الفاظ ایسے ہیں جو singular یا واحد ہوتے ہیں لیکن ان کو جمع کے طور پر استعمال کیا جاتا ہے جیسے پولیس، کمیٹی وغیرہ۔)انگریزی کے ان الفاظ کا ذکر آگے چل کر آئییے گا)۔ 

لیکن اردو میں یہ معاملہ تھوڑا سا پیچیدہ ہے۔ اگر آپ نے اردو زبان کا گہرائی میں مطالعہ کیا ہے اور اس کے رموز سے واقف ہیں تو یہ پیچیدگی آپ کو بہت اچھی لگے گی ۔ لیکن ہم جیسے لوگوں کو جو اس زبان کو صرف معلومات کی بار برداری کے لیے استعمال کرتے ہیں ان اصولوں سے الجھن سی ہوتی ہے۔ 

اردو زبان feminine یا مؤنث الفاظ کو چھیڑنے سے ہچکچاتی ہے۔ آپ دیکھ چکے ہیں کہ امالے کے اصول سے مؤنث الفاظ کو مستثنیٰ رکھا گیا تھا۔ جمع کے اصول میں بھی مؤنث الفاظ کو نہیں چھیڑا جاتا اور ان الفاظ کی سیدھی سادی جمع بنا کر انہیں برت لیا جاتا ہے:
لڑکی/ لڑکیاں/ لڑکیوں   بہن/ بہنیں/ بہنوں       فوج/ فوجیں/ فوجوں      زمین/ زمینیں/ زمینوں   قوم/ قومیں/ قوموں       غیرت/ غیرتیں/ غیرتوں               مسکراہٹ مسکراہٹیں مسکراہٹوں    الفت/ الفتیں/ الفتوں وغیرہ 
masculine کا معاملہ مختلف ہے۔ ان الفاظ کو جمع میں استعمال کرنے یا نہ کرنے کے الگ الگ اصول ہیں:
پہلا اصول بہت سادہ اور آسان ہے اور ہم لوگ اسے ہر وقت برتتے رہتے ہیں۔ یعنی وہ مذکر الفاظ جو ہ یا الف پر ختم نہیں ہوتے ان کی جمع اس وقت تک نہ بنائی جائے جب تک ان کے ساتھ postposition نہ لگاہو۔ 
یہ جملہ میں نے گرامر کےماہرین کی طرح لکھ دیا ہے ۔ کہنے کا مقصد یہ تھا کہ جو لفظ الف یا ہ پر ختم ہوتے ہیں ان کی جمع نہیں بنائی جاتی۔ مثال کے طور پر:
سفر: ایہود براک نے اب تک امریکہ کے تین سفر کئیے ہیں 
قلم : دو قلم سیاہ ہیں اور چار سرخ 
مکان: اسرائییلی فوج نے غزہ میں فلسطینیوں کے دس مکان ڈھادیئیے ہیں۔ 
ووٹ: کسی قصبے میں پچاس ہزار ووٹ نہیں ڈالے گئیے 
الیکشن : پاکستان میں جو چار الیکشن ہوئے ہر ایک میں دھاندلیوں کے الزامات لگآئییے گئیے 
رن: انگلینڈ کی ٹیم کو جیتنے کے لیے صرف سترہ رن درکار تھے۔ 
سال: پانچ سال پہلے بھی وہی حال تھا جو اب ہے۔ 
حل: کشمیر کا مسئیلہ طے کرنے کے لیے تھِنک ٹینک نے پانچ حل پیش کئیے ہیں 
بینر: ریلی میں شامل وکلاء نے ہاتھوں میں کتبے اور بینرز اٹھا رکھے تھے 
اس جملے میں بینرز لکھنا غلط ہے صرف بینر ہونا چاہیے 
نوٹ: یہاں لفظ رن پر ٹھٹکئیے نہیں۔ انگریزی الفاظ کی جمع کے بارے میں آگے غور کیا جائے گا۔ 
اوپر بیان کئیے ہوئے اصول کا دوسرا حصہ یہ ہے کہ اگر ان الفاظ کے ساتھ postposition لگا ہوا ہے تو ان کی جمع بنائی جائے گی۔مثالیں:
سفر : ایہود براک نے اپنے تین سفروں میں سے دو. . . 
قلم : دو قلموں کا رنگ سیاہ ہے اور چار کا سرخ 
مکان: اسرائییلیوں کو دو مکانوں (مکانات) میں سرنگوں کے آثار ملے ہیں 
ووٹ : کینیا کے صدارتی انتخاب میں ووٹوں کی گنتی ختم ہوتے ہی گڑ بڑ شروع ہو گئی 
الیکشن : دونوں ضمنی الیکشنوں میں کنسرویٹیو پارٹی دوسرے نمبر پر آئی 
حل : تھِنک ٹینک نے پانچوں حلوں میں خطے کی تقسیم کی تجویز پیش کی ہے 
سال: زبان دانوں کا کہنا ہے کہ سال کی جمع سالوں بنانا غلط ہے کیونکہ سالوں اصل میں سالے کی جمع ہے۔ لیکن چونکہ اب پچانوے فیصد لوگ اس کی جمع بنانے لگے ہیں اس لیے کوئی مضائیقہ  نہیں۔
آپ جانتے ہیں کہ انگریزی میں in, on, at, after, before کی طرح کے الفاظ کو preposition کہتے ہیں۔کیونکہ یہ الفاظ noun یا pronoun سے پہلے لگائے جاتے ہیں۔ 
The upper house of the Afghan parliament supports a death sentence issued against a journalist for blasphemy.
Cinema owners in Pakistan are keen to screen Bollywood films 
اردو میں ان کو حروفِ جار کہا جاتا ہے۔ اور یہnoun یا pronoun کے بعد لگائے جاتے ہیں۔اس لیے ہم ان کوpostposition کہہ سکتے ہیں۔ بعض لوگ سمجھتے ہیں کہ ان حروف کو verb کے ساتھ جوڑا جاتا ہے۔ نہیں یہ بات نہیں ہے۔ ان کو انگریزی کی طرحnoun کے ساتھ جوڑنا چاہیے۔ 
تو اصول یہ ہے کہ حروفِ جار یعنی نے، میں، کو، پر، کا کی کے، کےبعد، سے وغیرہ ہمیشہ noun اور pronoun کے فوراّ بعد لگائے جائیں۔ 
مثال :
بان کی مون جو اقوام متحدہ کے سیکریٹری جنرل ہیں نے کہا۔ 
اس جملے میں حرف جار نے ہے جس کا تعلق بان کی مون سے ہے اس لیے اسے بان کی مون کے ساتھ لگانا چاہیے۔ صحیح استعمال یہ ہوگا:  بان کی مون نے جو اقوام متحدہ کے سیکریٹری جنرل ہیں کہا۔
چند اور مثالیں:
*غلط*
اسامہ بن لادن جو دو سال گزرنے کے باوجودگرفتار نہیں ہوسکے ہیں کو پکڑنے کا پچیس ملین ڈالر کا انعام 
فلوجہ جو سنی تکون والا شہر ہے میں امریکی فوجوں کا داخلہ بند ہے 
*صحیح*
اسامہ بن لادن کو جو دو سال گزرنے کے باوجودگرفتار نہیں ہوسکے ہیں پکڑنے کا پچیس ملین ڈالر کا انعام 
فلوجہ میں جو سنی تکون والا شہر ہے امریکی فوجوں کا داخلہ بند ہے 
تو اصول یہ ہے کہ حروفِ جار یعنی نے، میں، کو، پر، کا، کی، کے، کےبعد، سے وغیرہ ہمیشہ noun اور pronoun کے فوراّ بعد لگائے جائیں۔


----------



## Abdullah_Qureshi

The Oblique Form for Nouns
Today we'll cover oblique form for nouns. If you missed the last few lessons, I recommend covering them first since the material is somewhat incremental. Just to summarize, the oblique form of a pronoun, noun, adjective, or verb is the special form that it takes on when followed by a postposition (such as "men", "se", and "par").

Recall that many masculine nouns end in "a" and many feminine nouns end in "i". Let's first talk about masculine singular nouns that end in "a". When followed by a postposition, such nouns replace the "a" suffix with an "e".

    larka = the boy
    larke se = from the boy

Masculine singular nouns that end in some other letter remain unchanged when followed by a postposition:

    ghar = the house
    ghar se = from the house

For feminine singular nouns that end in "i", the oblique form of the noun is the same as its direct form:

    larki = the girl
    larki se = from the girl

Feminine singular nouns that don't end in "i" also remain unchanged when followed by a postposition:

    sarak = the street
    sarak se = from the street

That covers all of the singular cases. Now let's look at the plural cases. Masculine plural nouns that end in "e" replace their "e" suffix with "on" for the oblique form; note that the "n" has a soft, nasal pronunciation.

    larke = the boys
    larkon se = from the boys

Masculine plural nouns that end in any other letter simply add the suffix "on" for the oblique form:

    ghar = the houses
    gharon se = from the houses

Recall that some feminine plural nouns have the suffix "ian". For the oblique form of these nouns, the suffix is replaced with "ion"; the "n" here is also pronounced softly.

    larkian = the girls
    larkion se = from the girls

And lastly, feminine plural nouns that end in "en" have their suffixes replaced with "on" for the oblique form:

    saraken = the streets
    sarakon se = from the streets

Fortunately, the endings are similar enough as not to make you incomprehensible in case you accidentally use the wrong ending, so don't stress about it too much in conversation.

Due to the technical, grammar-heavy nature of this lesson and the last, we'll go back to covering simpler phrases for the next few lessons before diving into oblique adjectives and verbs ... so you can breathe a sigh of relief. Till then, below are a few examples of what we learned.

Examples:

    Main ghar se aa raha hoon = I am coming from the house
    Voh un ke gharon men hain = They are in their houses
    Yeh larkion ko deiye = Give this to the girls
    Jumme ko chutti hai = There is a holiday on Friday


----------



## Abdullah_Qureshi

But let me remind you that Urdu is still in its infancy and many rules are not so well-defined and don't have global implementations. So. there are always rogue words which do not accept the rules; and for that you have to learn the language from a native speaker.


----------



## Qureshpor

Abdullah_Qureshi said:


> But let me remind you that Urdu is still in its infancy and many rules are not so well-defined and don't have global implementations. So. there are always rogue words which do not accept the rules; and for that you have to learn the language from a native speaker.


Abdullah SaaHib, assalaam 3alaikum and welcome to the forum.

The OP was more concerned with whether one can use the oblique plural endings with Arabic plurals and I think that query has already been adequately answered. You may not know this but the instigator of this thread is a Tamil speaker and is not familiar with the Urdu alphabet. From this aspect, your # copy/paste posts 16 & 17 would unfortunately be too complex for beginners of Urdu.

I know the term "infancy" is all relative but it has been asserted by no less a person than Amir Khusrau that a certain Mas3uud Sa3d Salmaan (1046-1141) wrote a divan in a language that later became known as Urdu. Compared with some other languages this is indeed "jum3ah jum3ah aaTh din" but this is still quite a long time ago, not forgetting that Firdausi lived during 940-1020 span. All this is of course really irrelevant to the issue at hand.


----------



## Qureshpor

Abdullah_Qureshi said:


> The Oblique Form for Nouns
> Today we'll cover oblique form for nouns. If you missed the last few lessons, I recommend covering them first since the material is somewhat incremental. Just to summarize, the oblique form of a pronoun, noun, adjective, or verb is the special form that it takes on when followed by a postposition (such as "men", "se", and "par").
> 
> Recall that many masculine nouns end in "a" and many feminine nouns end in "i". Let's first talk about masculine singular nouns that end in "a". When followed by a postposition, such nouns replace the "a" suffix with an "e".
> 
> larka = the boy
> larke se = from the boy
> 
> Masculine singular nouns that end in some other letter remain unchanged when followed by a postposition:
> 
> ghar = the house
> ghar se = from the house
> 
> For feminine singular nouns that end in "i", the oblique form of the noun is the same as its direct form:
> 
> larki = the girl
> larki se = from the girl
> 
> Feminine singular nouns that don't end in "i" also remain unchanged when followed by a postposition:
> 
> sarak = the street
> sarak se = from the street
> 
> That covers all of the singular cases. Now let's look at the plural cases. Masculine plural nouns that end in "e" replace their "e" suffix with "on" for the oblique form; note that the "n" has a soft, nasal pronunciation.
> 
> larke = the boys
> larkon se = from the boys
> 
> Masculine plural nouns that end in any other letter simply add the suffix "on" for the oblique form:
> 
> ghar = the houses
> gharon se = from the houses
> 
> Recall that some feminine plural nouns have the suffix "ian". For the oblique form of these nouns, the suffix is replaced with "ion"; the "n" here is also pronounced softly.
> 
> larkian = the girls
> larkion se = from the girls
> 
> And lastly, feminine plural nouns that end in "en" have their suffixes replaced with "on" for the oblique form:
> 
> saraken = the streets
> sarakon se = from the streets
> 
> Fortunately, the endings are similar enough as not to make you incomprehensible in case you accidentally use the wrong ending, so don't stress about it too much in conversation.
> 
> Due to the technical, grammar-heavy nature of this lesson and the last, we'll go back to covering simpler phrases for the next few lessons before diving into oblique adjectives and verbs ... so you can breathe a sigh of relief. Till then, below are a few examples of what we learned.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> Main ghar se aa raha hoon = I am coming from the house
> Voh un ke gharon men hain = They are in their houses
> Yeh larkion ko deiye = Give this to the girls
> Jumme ko chutti hai = There is a holiday on Friday



Abdullah Saaib, would a native or a non-native Urdu speaker utter this sentence?


----------



## tonyspeed

Abdullah_Qureshi said:


> But let me remind you that Urdu is still in its infancy and many rules are not so well-defined and don't have global implementations. So. there are always rogue words which do not accept the rules;



Then what's English's excuse? This is just how grammar is.


----------



## marrish

tonyspeed said:


> Then what's English's excuse? This is just how grammar is.


 Grammar, or just language. I would not concur with the thesis though that Urdu is in its infancy, but this statement is probably the continuation of the copy-pasted material.


----------



## Abdullah_Qureshi

marrish said:


> Grammar, or just language. I would not concur with the thesis though that Urdu is in its infancy, but this statement is probably the continuation of the copy-pasted material.



marrish please refer to the first line of my reply:
*THIS ALL FROM INTERNET HOPE YOU GET SOME ILLUMINATION ON YOUR QUESTION.*
حروفِ ربط اور امالہ
*چھلی نشست میں ہم نے اِس لسانی نظریے کا ذکر کیا تھا کہ اُردو اور ہندی  کے حروفِ ربط ( نے، سے، پر، کو، تک وغیرہ) زمانۂ قدیم میں اسم کا جزو ہوتے  تھے اور اسم کی حالت کا پتہ دیتے تھے۔ اس سلسلے میں ہم نے لاطینی اور  سنسکرت کی کچھ مثالیں بھی دی تھیں۔*
جدید اُردو اور ہندی میں اسم کی حالت ( کیس) کا کلاسیکی تصوّر کافی حد تک  ختم ہو چُکا ہے البتہ حروفِ ربط، اسم کی مختلف حالتوں کا پتہ دینے کے لیے  ضرور استعمال ہوتے ہیں۔ اُردو میں ان کی صورتِ حال کچھ اس طرح ہے:


----------



## Abdullah_Qureshi

marrish said:


> Grammar, or just language. I would not concur with the thesis though that Urdu is in its infancy, but this statement is probably the continuation of the copy-pasted material.



and the same question had been haunting me for a few days and I had worked on the internet for the reply. I also found some books which dealt with the issue of "Imalah". But they were PDFs and in image form so they could not be pasted here. I am sorry, though, if the forum requires otherwise.


----------



## Abdullah_Qureshi

Qureshpor said:


> Abdullah Saaib, would a native or a non-native Urdu speaker utter this sentence?



dejiye


----------



## Qureshpor

Abdullah_Qureshi said:


> dejiye


I could be wrong but as a non-native speaker I would have said "diijiye".


----------



## Qureshpor

Abdullah_Qureshi said:


> and the same question had been haunting me for a few days and I had worked on the internet for the reply. I also found some books which dealt with the issue of "Imalah". But they were PDFs and in image form so they could not be pasted here. I am sorry, though, if the forum requires otherwise.


Once again I might be wrong but my understanding of "imaalah" is as follows.

Some Arabic words contain a long a (-aa) which is either written with a ye and alif-i-maqsuurah hanging over it like a dagger or (as is commonly the case in both Arabic and Persian) with a ye but  alif-i-maqsuurah is missed out. Examples of these words are ma'naa, lailaa,'iisaa, muusaa, taqvaa, ma'vaa, kisraa and Allaah etc. In Persian (and also in Urdu) these words may be pronounced without the hanging alif, resulting in ma'nii, lailii, 'iisii, muusii, taqvii. ma'vii, kisrii (and Allah). This -aa to -ii shift is called imaalah. Interestingly, sometimes words which have the usual "alif" as in "tarsaa", a Christian, can undergo imaalah resulting in tarsi. Apparently, the change in the opposite direction (-ii to -aa) is never met with.

So, using this term for declension/case is not correct in my mind and perhaps Arif Waqar, the BBC writer of the article, ought to have distinguished one from the other.

(lekin from laakin is an example of imaalah)


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> I could be wrong but as a non-native speaker I would have said "diijiye".


You are certainly not wrong nor in your preceding post.


----------

